# Cord/hose management



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Anybody have tricks for how to keep your cords and air hose loops from bouncing all crazy in a trailer?
Ours are just hung on hooks like you hang bikes from the ceiling on and they always end up with the weighted
end sliding down. Also what do you guys like to fasten them with after rolled up?


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I use velcro strips or the wire ties that are covered with rubber that the sell at the big box stores (forget brand name. 

Some longer cords and air hoses I use two to keep a neat circle. I had cord care instilled in me early.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-10...d-Steel-Hang-All-18388/202305501#.UfZUkVWnapg

Then you can hang them on any hook or nail you want.

Cole


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

For cords, we do the around the elbow/hand wrap, then the last 10 or so feet gets wrapped around that, and a kind of half hitch tied at the top with the end. Those are just tossed into a bin, they never come apart until you take it apart.

Hoses are just wound up in about a 2 foot diameter circle, and hung near the floor to avoid having the end weight it down.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Brutus said:


> For cords, we do the around the elbow/hand wrap, then the last 10 or so feet gets wrapped around that, and a kind of half hitch tied at the top with the end. Those are just tossed into a bin, they never come apart until you take it apart.
> 
> Hoses are just wound up in about a 2 foot diameter circle, and hung near the floor to avoid having the end weight it down.


I ruined a couple really nice cords wrapping them like that. Now they suck and you couldn't wrap them up neatly if you wanted two. Wrapping them like that will make the wires on the inside twist independently of the outer jacket and jack up the whole thing.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-10...d-Steel-Hang-All-18388/202305501#.UfZUkVWnapg
> 
> Then you can hang them on any hook or nail you want.
> 
> Cole


Absolutely the best I have found. They are on all my cords and hoses:thumbsup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

This is how we do it. Usually one cord or hose per rope but it always seems we have more cords than ropes.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

donerightwyo said:


> This is how we do it. Usually one cord or hose per rope but it always seems we have more cords than ropes.


Makes my 4 air hoses and 5 cords look really inadequate. Lol. It looks like your ends almost hold each other up since you have so many...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

They seem to stay where you put them. Also, if your the new guy and you can't figure out how we roll up our cords your gonna have to kick rocks:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use these


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I use these


At least they're cute right?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Loop them loose, and use the Husky straps Cole linked to. Works very well.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I use these


I have those in monkeys instead of the frogs.. they seem to hold better.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

For my cords and hoses i coil them up like normal then use some wraps of scotch 35 electrical tape to hold it together. The tape leaves no residue and is cheap enough. Plus no sliding since it gets held together from the tape.

I recently just got a cable clamp to test out. My dad loves them so I'm giving it a shot on my flex eel hose.. Im sure everyone has seem them in depot.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I have those in monkeys instead of the frogs.. they seem to hold better.


Yeah but the monkeys ain't in festool green :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok im being serious now lol

These are what i use. best one i have found upto yet.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok im being serious now lol
> 
> These are what i use. best one i have found upto yet.


Where do you find them? 
For you guys with the Velcro ones, do they get dirty and stop holding as well eventually?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Where do you find them?
> For you guys with the Velcro ones, do they get dirty and stop holding as well eventually?


Woodcraft


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been using the cable cuffs for a few years now and I like them a lot. They're quick and easy. I use to just use a scrap piece of romex but that gets old. I found the easiest way to keep track of them is to take them off when I grab a cord and leave it in the van. If I bring it over to my work area I'm always hunting for it at the end of the day. I also can't stand seeing people wrap cords around their shoulders. The cord gets all kinked up over time.


----------



## ICBuilds (Jun 20, 2013)

air hoses in one trash can, cords in another.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

This is how I handle 100' cords.

Connect end and give it about 2.5'.

Go back and forth until you reach the end.

Wrap the end around until you've got a little left the feed the end through.

You can either use the loop to hang or wrap the loop over and hang.

If you wrap the loop over at the end this makes so you can do a couple spins and throw the thing like a discus and it won't get tangles or come undone.

I handle air hoses the same way. Throw them down two stories from the roof and you don't have to worry about it. You can also wrap super fast with this method because you don't have to keep flipping the coil around to accommodate the twist in the cord.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I get my pimp to handle my hoes.:whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Im not a fan of the velcro straps. They seem to not hold the heavy cords well and they dont hold to tight.. plus they wear out..


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Cable cuff each cord and then hang a group of cords from a loop on my trailer wall with a bungee.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I ruined a couple really nice cords wrapping them like that. Now they suck and you couldn't wrap them up neatly if you wanted two. Wrapping them like that will make the wires on the inside twist independently of the outer jacket and jack up the whole thing.


Yeah...this was the main reason i got my first job as a carpenter. I rolled the guys cords up the same way I rolled my air hoses up (used to work in an auto body shop), and apparently this was the "correct way" to roll his cords. He told me all the other guys used the whole hand/elbow thing and he quoted the same thing you did, something about messing up the inner wires.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

I get these from Leevalley. They work great for wrapping cords and hoses and keeping cords attached to tools that I keep out of the case.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> Yeah...this was the main reason i got my first job as a carpenter. I rolled the guys cords up the same way I rolled my air hoses up (used to work in an auto body shop), and apparently this was the "correct way" to roll his cords. He told me all the other guys used the whole hand/elbow thing and he quoted the same thing you did, something about messing up the inner wires.


It really does mess them up. I buy high dollar, high quality cords that will hold up to abuse and don't have memory when its cold. 

I have a couple fifty footers that look like 2 dollar cords because I used to wind them up around my elbow.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Bugs the chit out of me when I get to a job site and see those cheap azz orange cords everywhere. About the only thing they're good for is a small drill. All mine are 10-12g.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

BBuild said:


> I've been using the cable cuffs for a few years now and I like them a lot. They're quick and easy. I use to just use a scrap piece of romex but that gets old. I found the easiest way to keep track of them is to take them off when I grab a cord and leave it in the van. If I bring it over to my work area I'm always hunting for it at the end of the day. I also can't stand seeing people wrap cords around their shoulders. The cord gets all kinked up over time.


X2. I've been using them for a few years now too and love them. I also keep them in the trailer on a hook so I'm not scrambling looking for them at the end of the day.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Where do you find them?
> For you guys with the Velcro ones, do they get dirty and stop holding as well eventually?


I've had some of mine for over five years and they still hold like new


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use the same things BCC uses and sometimes some scrap 12g wire to wrap longer stuff for storage (like pressure washer hoses-3 points around the loop).

With air hoses, I always connects the male/female ends-don't want to risk getting crap in and it shooting into the tool


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I loose straps everytime I use them, so I cut off a piece of wire and twist it around.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Im not a fan of the velcro straps. They seem to not hold the heavy cords well and they dont hold to tight.. plus they wear out..


I wasn't either until I got industrial grade Velcro, very strong! I have a roll of hook and a roll of loop, 2in wide, with very sticky adhesive on the back.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Spencer said:


> This is how I handle 100' cords.
> 
> Connect end and give it about 2.5'.
> 
> ...


That's the way I always do it:thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Ball bungees. They're cheap & you can leave them on the cord/hose


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's the way I always do it:thumbsup:


I learned that from working with amish. Pure amish voodoo right there. They are masters at getting by with nothing. Who can afford fancy smanchy cord wrap thing a ma bobs when you've got 16 kids at home to feed. Plus this works just as good. :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...90324480328.112010.21898300328&type=1&theater

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nobody daisy chains a cord anymore. 

:confused1:

I always enjoyed the looks on the homeowners face when you grabbed the end of that knotted, twisted mess and walked across the yard with nary a tangle. They must have thought I was a wizard or something.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I daisy chain the long ones (100') but just loop the shorter ones (50' or shorter).

This is my set up for hoses and cords.....


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

When I first started out the boss had us roll up the cords like Spencer's. I would see him throw a fit and throw the cords if they weren't done right. Left him and decided to use the cable cuffs. Even though they seem lightweight, they last for years. I probably break one or two a year.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My storage.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

4 hooks. 5+ per hook. Cords and hoses get done the same way except the feed lines. They are on reels


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Spencer said:


> My storage.


Did you buy those yellow cords on sale at a big box store?


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Spencer said:


> This is how I handle 100' cords.
> 
> Connect end and give it about 2.5'.
> 
> ...


This! :thumbsup: A buddy showed me this last year and I was sold instantly. No need to keep track of ties, clamps, etc. The cord stays tight and hangs nice from the loop. 

Now if I could get all of the old elbow wrapped cords to straighten out I'd be all set.


----------

